# Outboard subsonic filter unit



## vinodk (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking for an outboard unit just to apply SS filter to my 2 subs to keep the ultralow stuff out & prevent overexcursion. I am looking for something that has two sub inputs and two outputs & that doesn't alter the signal in any way other than applying the SS filter at 10 or 15Hz. I am planning to EQ the subs using Audyssey MlutiEQXT32 with Sub EQHT which sets the distances/levels separately for 2 subs & them EQ's them together. I am looking for a unit that does not interfere with functionality of Audyssey EQ. I am wondering if Reckhorn B1 or B2 will do the job.
Thanks.


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

What type of filtering / crossovers are built into the subs? Depending upon the sub the lower end may be covered. I am not certain of specifics but some amps have protection for lower end also.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2009)

DSpeaker from CSS that will get you exacctly where you want to go. and it will do it with the least amount of problems.

Mark


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I have the B1 and I think 15Hz is pushin' it. I have not measured the response of mine but there was another review posted here somewhere and I think that unit's lowest filter was 18Hz.

Bottom line was that the cutoff frequency was not exactly super accurate.

The B1 will do the job if you're not super critical.


----------

